# Buch of bodybuilders running around, lawl



## fufu (Aug 10, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESCqT07y9nk&NR

From some old movie called, "Stay Hungry".

Alot of "classic" bodybuilders in there.


----------



## Double D (Aug 10, 2006)

Fufu I didnt know you were that way?!?!?!


----------



## fufu (Aug 10, 2006)

What way?


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2006)

That is so ghey


----------



## fufu (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## fufu (Aug 10, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9jhmgz8QjU


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2006)

I have been on this forum for almost 6 years.

this is hands down the gayest thread I have ever seen.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## Arnold (Aug 10, 2006)

how about this one!


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 10, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOIJtS4gbaY


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 10, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkbB-X9654s


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOIJtS4gbaY


He is so ghey....how he ever had a movie career is beyond me.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 11, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> how about this one!




Damn, that dude is huge.


----------



## fufu (Aug 11, 2006)

That clip is awesome, stop hating!


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 11, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESCqT07y9nk&NR
> 
> From some old movie called, "Stay Hungry".
> 
> Alot of "classic" bodybuilders in there.




Now THIS clip is awesome, who could hate this.


----------



## fufu (Aug 11, 2006)

Finally, some positive recognition.


----------



## musclepump (Aug 11, 2006)

Stay Hungry was a horrible movie


----------



## fufu (Aug 11, 2006)

Never saw it, just that clip.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 11, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Stay Hungry was a horrible movie



Are you sure? Judging by the clip it has great potential.


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Stay Hungry was a horrible movie


I have it on DVD.......it sucks balls


----------



## musclepump (Aug 11, 2006)

Quite possibly the worst movie ever.


----------



## fufu (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm going out right when I wake up tommarow morning and purchasing it at my local video retailer.


----------



## musclepump (Aug 11, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I'm going out right when I wake up tommarow morning and purchasing it at my local video retailer.



you'll be sorry.


----------



## kicka19 (Aug 12, 2006)

wow, make me almost wana stop BBing


----------

